# Worldmark RCI Portal: Fastest way to reach your saved searches? [merged]



## rhonda (Feb 14, 2012)

Question: *What is the fastest way to reach your Saved Searches when using the Worldmark RCI Portal? *

My current approach:
a) Login to WM.  Navigate through the RCI Exchange link to WM>RCI B2B portal.
b) Click on tab "Confirm First Reservations"
c) Run a broad search using Keyword criteria.  Fill in only the keyword -- not the Check-In Date Range or Other Criteria.  
d) Click [Search]
e) Now access your own Saved Searches located under the heading "My Favorite Searches."

Has anyone found a _faster_ way ... avoiding the "fake search" run in steps b-d above?

Thx!


----------



## rhonda (Feb 14, 2012)

*Worldmark RCI Portal: How to set up an Open Search??*

Related to my earlier question re: fastest access to Saved Searches ... 

Question: *Has anyone found a way to create an Open Search using the Worldmark>RCI B2B Portal?*

Thank you!


----------



## rhonda (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, how weird ... I had posted these as two separate threads.  Darn.  Don't know how/why the second question appears as a response to the first.  Must be having a bad-computer day ...


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 14, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Related to my earlier question re: fastest access to Saved Searches ...
> 
> Question: *Has anyone found a way to create an Open Search using the Worldmark>RCI B2B Portal?*
> 
> Thank you!



As far as I know, it cannot be done online.  You have to call RCI to set it up.  

Can't help on your first question, I haven't used the RCI portal very much.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you, Fred!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Rhonda - since they are related questions, I move the 2nd one to the first thread for continuity.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 15, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Rhonda - since they are related questions, I move the 2nd one to the first thread for continuity.


Ah, they weren't, in my mind, _that_ related.  In fact, the 2nd question is more important to me than the first and I'm a bit worried it has become, effectively, lost.

However ... it dawns on me that the 2nd question isn't likely exclusive to the WM>RCI B2B Portal.  I might re-introduce the question later at a more general level of RCI B2B Portals.


----------

